# Westendorf - OD



## ErnstG

Nr. 15
Eine kleine Ortschaft im Norden der Stadt Dachau, mitten in Rapsfeldern.
Hier blüht gerade alles in leuchtendem Gelb. Die weißgestrichenen Häuser
im Hintergrund strahlen mit um die Wette. Beide sind Sieger.

A small village in the north of the town of Dachau, in the middle of fields 
of rapeseed. Here are just blooming all in bright yellow. The white-painted 
houses in the background shining with a race. Both are winners.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley

This is beautiful work Ernst. 
Das ist schöne Arbeit Ernst.


----------



## ErnstG

Danke Terry, es ist hier unheimlich - fast ganz alleine stelle ich hier Bilder aus.
Ich muss etwas bremsen um das Forum nicht zu überladen.

Thank you Terry, it's scary here - almost all by myself I put here pictures.
I need to slow down a bit to the Forum not to overload.

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley

Yes it is disappointing how slow the forum is. I believe there was a time when it was very active and interesting, wish those days would come back. I love interacting online, but this is not good. It's like the forum is ill and we don't know how to make it better.

Ja ist es enttäuschend, wie langsam das Forum ist. Ich glaube, es gab eine Zeit, als es sehr aktiv war, und interessant, Wunsch damals würde wiederkommen. Ich liebe online interagieren, aber das ist nicht gut. Es ist wie das Forum krank ist und wir wissen nicht, wie man es besser machen.


----------



## ErnstG

TerryCurley said:


> Yes it is disappointing how slow the forum is. I believe there was a time when it was very active and interesting, wish those days would come back. I love interacting online, but this is not good. It's like the forum is ill and we don't know how to make it better.


Es gibt sehr viele Foren, die schlecht funktionieren und niemand kennt die Ursache.
Vielleicht abwarten und alles wird wieder gut - auch diese Situation habe ich schon erlebt.

There are many forums that function poorly and no one knows the cause.
Maybe wait and everything will be all right - even those I've seen.

Ernst


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Everything will work out  Just takes a bit of time.. Another Great picture Ernst! I love seeing your work..


----------



## Bobby Boy

A lovely painting Ernst I know oil seed rape fields are beautiful in full bloom after working on farms all my life.


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> Yes it is disappointing how slow the forum is. I believe there was a time when it was very active and interesting, wish those days would come back. I love interacting online, but this is not good. It's like the forum is ill and we don't know how to make it better.
> 
> Ja ist es enttäuschend, wie langsam das Forum ist. Ich glaube, es gab eine Zeit, als es sehr aktiv war, und interessant, Wunsch damals würde wiederkommen. Ich liebe online interagieren, aber das ist nicht gut. Es ist wie das Forum krank ist und wir wissen nicht, wie man es besser machen.


As one of the first people to join this site, I can insure you that it was never as active as it now is. It was more interesting then than now however.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> As one of the first people to join this site, I can insure you that it was never as active as it now is. It was more interesting then than now however.


I disagree in the sense that when I first joined it was no less interesting than it is now..but I wasn't around since the beginning of the site either. It is natural for sites to have ebbs and flows..personally I think we are in a "flow" session and I find it quite interesting and am happy to see activity and art work being posted on a regular basis.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Why do you feel it was more interesting then Just? Perhaps we can incorporate some of the ideas you have to make it even more interesting for folk

D


----------



## just

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Why do you feel it was more interesting then Just? Perhaps we can incorporate some of the ideas you have to make it even more interesting for folk
> 
> D


I believe that it was less "watered-down". Posts were less often but they tended to be more art focused. After 5 years of reading posts on an art site the subject of the posts become repetitive.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I appreciate you taking the time to share your POV Just... 

I think most of the posts here are very much art focused... with the possible exception of the chat forum. It's easy enough not to click on that forum if someone doesn't want to participate in it.

And yes.. as you get new people there will tend to be some repetitive questions... But they aren't repetitive to the people who ask them. I don't mind helping each person individually.. that's what being a "teacher" is all about. I bet that my teachers in school heard the same question thousands of times throughout the dozens of years they taught.. and they took the time to answer us as though they had never heard the question before.. It made me respect them for taking the time to help me.

D


----------

